
Zora Neale Hurston: “A Genius of the South” - samclemens
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/zora-neale-hurston-a-genius-of-the-south/
======
lizardwalk5
by coincidence, I picked up this book for reading over lunch and it is a
compelling story. I got about halfway through before forcing myself to put it
down.

during college, Their Eyes were Watching God, by Hurston was required reading
for one of my courses. but I never really knew much about her life or
personality.

------
obscurantist
I read her stuff in my cultural anthropology class years ago. I enjoyed that
class a lot.

